# LOOK HSC 5SL CARBON ROAD FORK on Ebay



## Bash (Feb 3, 2007)

For anyone interested, looks like a awesome price on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190171079458


----------

